
War Stories: How This War of Mine Manipulates Your Emotions (2019) - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/05/war-stories-how-this-war-of-mine-manipulates-your-emotions/
======
wyldfire
Meta: the title would be much clearer if 'This War of Mine' were quoted
somehow. Though IIRC HN sometimes strips those on submit?

